
Status ICO “crowdsale” dominated by a handful of whales - gitpusher
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethtrader/comments/6ifj7k/analysis_of_successful_contributions_to_status/
======
gitpusher
Not surprising. But it's pretty frustrating for this member of the "crowd",
who read the instructions, followed the rules, and was not able to
successfully contribute.

